# Competa



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks.

As my research continues prior to renting/ buying in Spain I am currently trying to find out as much as poss on Competa.

I really value the views/ opinions of forum members who have knowledge of the town- over the biased blurbs of tourism authorities or over eager estate agents.

So folks anyone with any views, opinions or info on Competa, please share. 

Thanks


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Competa is a nice white village. There seem to be many ex-pats there, particularly English.

It is 11km inland from Torrox Pueblo and the road winds so much that it is the longest 11kmin the world, getting into a gear higher than third is rare.


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

I was there last week,lovely town but a very long twisty road from the motorway to get there.


----------

